# Primary school in Melbourne



## Ayan01

Which are the best primary schools in Melbourne ? Scholl must include best faculties and atmosphere for younger kids . And proper sanitation.


----------



## Monaco

Ayan01 said:


> Which are the best primary schools in Melbourne ? Scholl must include best faculties and atmosphere for younger kids . And proper sanitation.


Melbourne is a huge place and there is no one "best" primary school.

If you are looking for primary schools I would look at Toorak Primary, Malvern Central Primary, and Solway Primary.

But there would be many more. Also have a look at the primary schools of the top private schools.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

I would say one good way is to actually go and visit for yourself.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

There are a few websites as well for comparing schools in Australia, including lists with both private and public school ratings. An internet search is easy enough to find the different ones.


----------



## Skybluebrewer

And you can also ask on any local group pages for the area you're looking in to see what other parents think about the schools.


----------



## chipster

Univeristy High School and Melbourne High School are quite good


----------



## aussiesteve

chipster said:


> Univeristy High School and Melbourne High School are quite good


Neither of these schools are primary schools, and both also have strict enrolment criteria. You have to live within a specific geographical area, or you have the necessary academic skills. Applications for enrolment are not accepted from interstate or international students


----------



## chipster

aussiesteve said:


> Neither of these schools are primary schools, and both also have strict enrolment criteria. You have to live within a specific geographical area, or you have the necessary academic skills. Applications for enrolment are not accepted from interstate or international students


My mistake, I misread.

It depends on where OP lives to be honest. The best schools are usually have requirements based on location/cost (private schools).

If you are in the North Melbourne suburb, North Melbourne primary school is really good and from memory there is a relationship between it and University High School providing a pathway for your kids to go to one of the best public schools in VIC.

If OP is in the docklands suburb, there is a new primary school popping up next year. I don't know if it is any good but it'll have some new facilities.

Melbourne is pretty big so OP needs to really provide more info.


----------



## ismt

Ayan01 said:


> Which are the best primary schools in Melbourne ? Scholl must include best faculties and atmosphere for younger kids . And proper sanitation.


Well, You can Google it


----------

